# Clydesdale videos!



## horses4ever123 (Jun 1, 2007)

Here are some funny Budweiser commercials I found!  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qccLJ-slFI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMndb7eQDp8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH3uH2y0vhI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7cLrqwzyBA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UY-SCzaqxVo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MIktpA50sQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vp_szhKqIK0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntOo17kU3V4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbYAnhpU9o0


----------

